# Camp Nanowrimo - Wannawritanovel August Cabin Jamboree



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Howdy KB Campers!  Hope you packed your pencil, notebook, and sleeping bag!  We know you have your assigned cabin on the official site, but this can be your home away from home for a multi-cabin jamboree!  In between nature walks and crafting pretty things out of words and macaroni, fill us in on your counts, your discoveries, any troop hikes to local coffee shops and write-ins, and maybe a ghost story or two by the Kindle Fire.  I have marshmallows!  Welcome to Camp Nanowrimo the August Edition!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

I brought rum, a Playboy for the guy's bathroom, a boom box, and some binoculars so we can peek in the girls' shower from behind the hill. 

Are we posting word counts daily? Including the 0's?


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

So, I thought of an idea. How about a little wager? 

It's fairly simple and requires nothing tangible. Everyone who makes it to 50,000 words gets thrown into a "hat". The winner of the drawing gets a book or link of their choice in the signatures of those who didn't make it for one month. Someone who is not doing Nano could handle the drawing (there's probably an online gadget to verify). If you made it to 50k, it's your choice to add it or not.

I'll go so far as to also add their link to the sidebar of my blog for a month if I lose.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Gee, I was thinking if you didn't make it you'd have to run around the flagpole in your underwear.  Of course the flagpole is still a little tilted to the right from that night that 3 of us tried to steal it, but that's another story.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

AndreSanThomas said:


> Gee, I was thinking if you didn't make it you'd have to run around the flagpole in your underwear. Of course the flagpole is still a little tilted to the right from that night that 3 of us tried to steal it, but that's another story.


I figured there didn't even need to be a bet for that. Y'all were doing it anyway...


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

KateDanley said:


> Howdy KB Campers! Hope you packed your pencil, notebook, and sleeping bag! We know you have your assigned cabin on the official site, but this can be your home away from home for a multi-cabin jamboree! In between nature walks and crafting pretty things out of words and macaroni, fill us in on your counts, your discoveries, any troop hikes to local coffee shops and write-ins, and maybe a ghost story or two by the Kindle Fire. I have marshmallows! Welcome to Camp Nanowrimo the August Edition!


I'm late to the party (it's these short legs), so let me get this straight: the KB'ers are doing a Nanowrimo in August?

Count me in! I love macaroni art!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm in. I just have to keep everything clean as I write YA and anything I say could be used against me (if it already hasn't been) so I'm pllugging my ears *La-la-la-la-la-la* to the naughty talk and (smirk) other things   .


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

ShortySmalls said:


> I'm late to the party (it's these short legs), so let me get this straight: the KB'ers are doing a Nanowrimo in August?
> 
> Count me in! I love macaroni art!


Yep - and you've still got time to sign up. http://www.campnanowrimo.org/ In fact, I think you can sign up part way through August if you want - it just means you'd have a lot more catching up to do! 

I hope nobody snores. I brought earplugs but I'm a very light sleeper.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not afraid of snakes (the reptile kind) so I plan on letting a couple loose in the guy's cabins.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Thinks back fondly on the night that she and 3 other girl counselors drove an hour to kidnap some boys from the frat house...


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm in too. Are you guys part of a specific cabin or it doesn't matter as long as we check in here?


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

Me! Me! I've always wanted to go to camp again.  I think I'm just going to do it here and not at nano.  I can only handle failure in 1 place not 2.

I have to add a caveat to the putting a winner's book in my sig if I lose.  I'd be happy to except for erotica.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

The cabin is too small to hold us all so we're taking over the whole camp and meeting here (bwahahahahaha)


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm in!!  I wrote Heiress of Lies during NanoWrimo 2011. The plan is the write the sequel for Camp Nanowrimo.  
Unfortunately- I hate camping. lol.


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

do 10 5k short stories count? (even though it's national NOVEL writing month? =\)


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Sure it counts. But, for technical reasons and to appease our sponsors, we'll assume yours is an anthology.


----------



## Claudia Lefeve (Dec 17, 2010)

I just got my duffel bag packed (I brought extra rum)!


----------



## Ailish (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi, I've never been to this camp before, nice to meet y'all *waves*  

Can I join as well?


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Sure, but you should know, the initiation process is painful, and you have to bring your own rubber sheets.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Slow start this morning (by my usual standards) but already 300+ words.


----------



## Ailish (Jul 5, 2012)

vrabinec said:


> Sure, but you should know, the initiation process is painful, and you have to bring your own rubber sheets.


Oh dear, be kind to the newbie! If I bring plenty of chocolate and cupcakes, will you make the process less painful?


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bombing the thread to say good luck to all and happy writing! If I wasn't about to enter editing purgatory, I'd join in.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

Ailish said:


> Oh dear, be kind to the newbie! If I bring plenty of chocolate and cupcakes, will you make the process less painful?


Chocolate works for me!

I made my daily goal of 2000 words. Now at 2141. Planning to not do anything on Sundays, if I can avoid it.

This afternoon I'm working on my short story for a little while. Once that's done, I'm going to be revising the work from the day before in the afternoons.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Over 1700 words now. Might write some more later, might not. Only time will tell


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

SWEET with the word counts!  Look at those numbers!  What genres or topics are you campers writing?


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Haven't decided yet. I was gonna write at lunch, but I had to work through it, so now I won't make up my mind until I get home tonight. Leaning toward sci-fi.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm writing fantasy/action & adventure. It's the sequel to DJ:W, but the romance takes a back seat in this one. It's going to be the first of a closely tied pair of novels & the romance is only one of the threads to be resolved across the two books.

So far pre-plotting hasn't helped much. It's taken me an hour to write 175 words - but that is largely because I've had to name half-a-dozen characters & I _suck_ at coming up with names mostly because I'm fussy about them fitting the characters properly. Plus the start is always tricky. I'm hoping it will get easier from here on in!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

writing the follow up novel to my first (still unpublished) novel. the short story i've written (that many have complained ends too abruptly) fits perfectly between the two novels so I'm quite excited to see where it takes me.

OK, spoiler, I already know where it's taking me. But Scrivener is curious to find out


----------



## Ailish (Jul 5, 2012)

KateDanley said:


> What genres or topics are you campers writing?


I hope that my story ends up being a thriller, but I can live with a suspense or mystery novel as well. I wrote 1614 words today!

And, if I can make the links work, here's my offering of chocolate and cupcakes, as promised earlier in the thread:


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Hmm, since you're doing mystery, I would've thought your cupcakes would look like this.


----------



## Ailish (Jul 5, 2012)

vrabinec said:


> Hmm, since you're doing mystery, I would've thought your cupcakes would look like this.


*laughs and tries to come up with a good response* 
Those are brilliant! I guess that's how my mood is going to be when the month is over!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Anybody for some Herman? (Friendship cake) 



Be warned, it's very stodgy & full of sugary buttery badness goodness

Recipe here if you're interested: http://www.hermanthegermanfriendshipcake.com/

Edited to add: My word count tally for day one is 1,764 words. It should have been better, as my son actually napped today. However, I spent far too long anxting over the wording of an opening that I'm almost certainly going to have to re-write several times until it makes sense anyway. (Here, meet Chief Walker, Chief of the Armed Forces; Chief Nash, Chief of Public Relations; and Chief Dearing, Chief of Law Enforcement - all within the first six paragraphs... confused about names yet? There's a reason why they swiftly become Walker, Nash, and Dearing in the dialogue/action tags!)


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Zelah, 

Remember, it's Nano so don't get hung up on things like that.  Stick something "good enough" or even a place holder like (perfect opening words go here) and move on.  

And all the baked goods look pretty yummy.  There's no calories in camp food you know.  Also no calories in green food because they're vegetables.  Like mint oreos or pistachio ice cream.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

AndreSanThomas said:


> Remember, it's Nano so don't get hung up on things like that. Stick something "good enough" or even a place holder like (perfect opening words go here) and move on.


I agree. And I will note that it gets better as you go on. The first few chapters are going to be terrible as you find your groove, and the end will be much better.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't really start working on this until Friday, since I'm buried in other writing (I freelance full-time and I have deadlines looming over my head!). But I managed to write about 500 words at the end of the day, so it wasn't horrible. Looking forward to a weekend of writing!


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

I am such a slacker. i have written nothing today. wanna hear excuses? no, i didn't think so..tomorrow is another day says this southern girl.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Only 19 stinkin' words today. I was screwing around with the last WIP, and probably will again until around Sunday, but I'm confident I can make up the ground.


----------



## MindAttic (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey everyone! I have some marshmallows and sticks. Let's kick this camp into gear!


I'm working on a sequel to my comedy book. November's for horror and August is going to be for humor.


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

Hey everybody, sorry I didn't make it out for the nature hike today, I was sequestered in my cabin, feverishly tapping keys.  I managed 2236 words today - woo hoo!    I was a bit nervous about committing to this at first.  The book I'm working on is an idea that came to me just a week or two ago, and I'm totally pantsing it.  But I guess, in a way, that's what the nanowrimo experience is all about - just write.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Well I finished today with 1671. Yay, I'm on target. Most days I'll be writing between 10pm and midnight. It's the only chunk I get without constant interruptions. Off to roast a marshmallow.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Gimmie a P
Gimmie a R
Gimmie an O
Gimmie a C

HEY YOU PEOPLE, stop PROCRASTINATING and start writing!

(Sez the girl with 0 words. I had a 7-hour drive today. I'll hit it hard tomorrow.)


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, I admit I started with 7132 from a few weeks ago.  But I did 2277 new words today in about 2 hours of time that I eeked out.

Off and running!


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, I'm in. Word count of 0, today, though--spent the day at an amusement park. But I have a working title, and a plan of action. I don't really expect to win, but I'll count anything over 10k of first draft as a personal win, since it's been so long since I wrote seriously.

My name is ElisaB.


----------



## MindAttic (Aug 14, 2011)

I got 1718. Now I just have to keep it up tomorrow and the next day... and the next... and the next...


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

ElisaBlaisdell said:


> Okay, I'm in. Word count of 0, today, though--spent the day at an amusement park.


WHAT Where is your dedication? Your FIRE?

Did you ride anything awesome?


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

Ending the day a few hundred words short at 1319.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Who is up for a morning writer sprint down to the lake and back?  Just set the clock for fifteen minutes and report back with your results.  Type as fast as your fingers can fly until the buzzer.  Report back with your results.  Pencils up, Campers!  

EDIT:  Okay, I managed 492 words in my fifteen minute sprint.  Anyone else?


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

KateDanley said:


> Who is up for a morning writer sprint down to the lake and back? Just set the clock for fifteen minutes and report back with your results. Type as fast as your fingers can fly until the buzzer. Report back with your results. Pencils up, Campers!
> 
> EDIT: Okay, I managed 492 words in my fifteen minute sprint. Anyone else?


ah I missed the morning sprint!... stupid work. I'm about to do an afternoon jog though


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Damn, I missed it, too. I'm still on 19 words.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

2K so far.  

Writing the sequel to The Angel Genome.   (sci-fi/thriller)


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

Only 200 words so far. I've had a sore throat for a few days, and it seems to have developed out into a full-fledged virus complete with aches and extreme grumpiness. 

Going to try to write some more. I slept all morning.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

LynnBlackmar said:


> Only 200 words so far. I've had a sore throat for a few days, and it seems to have developed out into a full-fledged virus complete with aches and extreme grumpiness.
> 
> Going to try to write some more. I slept all morning.


I'm kind of proud that the other campers didn't draw on your face as you rested.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

KateDanley said:


> I'm kind of proud that the other campers didn't draw on your face as you rested.


My bangs hide it.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Lynn, we shouldn't have been sharing that bottle of vodka behind the mess hall because now I'm sick too.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

LynnBlackmar said:


> My bangs hide it.


Can't wait until Lynn checks out her backside during a shower and finds out ... uh, nevermind...


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

AndreSanThomas said:


> Can't wait until Lynn checks out her backside during a shower and finds out ... uh, nevermind...


Aw, now putting a mustache on my David Tennant tattoo... That's just wrong!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

2,102 for me today. Unfortunately, today is now tomorrow - or yesterday is now today - and updating after midnight messes up my pretty graph.  

Oh well, my wordcount for Friday will look impressive when it bunches them both together.  Unless, of course, I forget to update that one until after midnight too!


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

3075 today.  I'm hoping that if I stay ahead of the curve, those days that have me marked for non-production will all even out.  And if I'm lucky enough to stay ahead for half the month, coasting in the finish line at 500 a day sounds pretty doable.  Of course, you can't rule out the best-laid-plans-of-mice-and-men factor, can you?


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

I did not get in the zone today, yet. I still have several hours left though so we'll see.

I did, however, dig out an old piece and made a few adjustments. Gather round the campfire and have a listen.

~~~
*How Many KBer's Does It Take To Publish a Light Bulb?*

One to publish the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been published.

Fourteen to share similar experiences of publishing light bulbs and to tell stories of how many light bulbs they did or didn't sell.

Six to ask for a link to the published light bulb.

Six to recommend against posting light bulb links for a variety of reasons.

Two to post and point out that how many others did or didn't sell is not relevant to how many the OP will sell.

Three to tell how the light bulb could have been published and or marketed differently.

Seven to insist that free and/or 99 cent lightbulbs have ruined the light bulb market completely.

One to ask if publishing lightbulbs requires a copyright.

Two to insist that all lightbulbs are public domain and that any lightbulb text or images are "fair use".

Seven to caution that the OP's book about light bulbs was not ready for publishing.

Thirty-seven to post that nobody cares about things like spelling anyway.

Seven more to point out spelling/grammatical errors in posts about publishing light bulbs.

Five to flame the spell checkers.

Three to correct spelling/grammar flames.

Six to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ... another six to condemn those six as stupid.

Fifteen to claim experience in the lighting industry and give the correct spelling.

Three to invoke the name of the Lord in both positive and negative ways related to light bulb posts.

Six to post lightbulb publishing related services for very reasonable fees.

Nineteen to post that this group is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb (or light bulb) forum.

Eleven to defend the posting to the group saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this group.

Three to insist that some posters are actually shills for major light bulb manufacturers.

Thirty six to debate which method of promoting published light bulbs is superior.

Seven to post URLs where one can see examples of different light bulbs.

Six to recommend that the light bulb be published with a new or different cover or better blurb.

Eight who suggest ads on various sites, and seven to say that their ads did not generate light bulb sales.

Four to post that the URLs were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL.

Three to post about links they found from the URLs that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group.

One to claim that the FBI will be reviewing all light bulb posts for terrorist threats.

Thirteen to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too".

Five to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy.

Four to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"

Thirteen to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs".

Three to tell a funny story about their show dog and a light bulb.

One to reply with a perfectly labeled scale diagram of how to publish a light bulb correctly.

One to make a comment about the upcoming Kindle Digital Lightbulb Management 2007 SP2 RGE.

Two to suggest that Barnes & Noble lightbulbs are superior.

Seventy-five to start a massive off-topic Smashwords vs Kindle lightbulb flamewar.

One to post pictures of lightbulbs at a county fair as "proof" that lightbulbs and county fairs have something to do with anything.

One hundred and seventy-eight to respond at various times saying "Troll!!" "OMG TROLL!" "LOL" "Don't Feed The Troll!!", etc...

Eighteen to accuse various posters of masquerading as other various posters.

AND

One group lurker and/or newbie to respond to the original post 6 weeks from now and start it all over again


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Andre, I love you. Let's go vandalize something.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> Andre, I love you. Let's go vandalize something.


Eyes the rich kid camp across the lake...


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

... sneaks back in looking somewhat disheveled and whistling ever so innocently... plucks some leaves and twigs from her hair and quickly hides them.


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

I wrote 212. Not much, but it's a start. I made a note of the place where my internal critic first started to talk. Exactly 15 words into the story, I started to hear: "This is worthless. There isn't any way it could be made good. There's no point to even doing this."

So, I'm planning on ignoring her, or him, even more tomorrow.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, I knocked out 1407.  Not too shabby since I didn't start until 9:30.  (wonder if it will make any sense in the morning)


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

800 so far today. Woohoo!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Now that AndreSanThomas has returned from a perfectly innocent jog around the lake in the middle of the night using rolls of TP and shaving cream as hand weights (aren't we all SO impressed by Andre's commitment to physical fitness?  An inspiration to us all), who's up for a writer sprint?  A bunch of you should be on lunch break over on the East Coast.  And those not on a lunch break should be getting ready for a coffee break.  Shall we say fifteen minutes from whenever you read this post is when you start the timer?  Do it for fifteen and report back?


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

sick people - please stay in your cabins. we feel sorry for you, but we don't want your germs. the chances of winning this thing are hard enough to begin with. an illness would shut me down for good.  please feel better soon.

1200 words so far. slacked off the first 2 days. attempting to make up for it this afternoon - well get started anyway.  i'm on the 15 minute sprint as soon as I log off - any minute now....


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

255 words so far. Not a good start. I had a false start on something, then decided I wasn't feeling it and had to start a different one. I'm pretty sure I'll end up in the cabin of shame.


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

385 in the 15 minute sprint. my editor kept kicking in or it would have been more.  i kept writing after it was over though. have stopped with 2200 words.  I could keep going, but haven't eaten lunch yet.  maybe i'll get back to it afterwards or move on other stuff that is waiting for me (groceries, research on the floor we're in the middle of staining, the olympics, my kids...  good luck to everyone.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

folly said:


> 385 in the 15 minute sprint. my editor kept kicking in or it would have been more. i kept writing after it was over though. have stopped with 2200 words. I could keep going, but haven't eaten lunch yet. maybe i'll get back to it afterwards or move on other stuff that is waiting for me (groceries, research on the floor we're in the middle of staining, the olympics, my kids... good luck to everyone.


NICE! I managed to get 528 in my fifteen minute sprint, but came to a screeching halt at 1037 words. 2200?!? You're kickin' my tush!


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

I lost track of the timer, but 1006 for me.


And, uh, if anyone asks, I was right here all the time, right?


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Still at 0.

Blame Andre.

[Dashes to showers to scrub stains off hands.]


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn't time myself - but I'm still not back up to speed yet.  I wrote for around three-quarters of an hour to an hour and I only managed just over 500 words.

I think we can safely say that either I'm very rusty, or, pre-plotting slows me down rather than speeds me up!  In prior NaNoWriMos & when writing in general, I average about 1,000 words an hour.  I think a looser framework may work better for me.  This is going to be a hard month at this rate!

If anyone wants me, I'll be here in the corner, wishing I drank coffee!


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

KateDanley said:


> NICE! I managed to get 528 in my fifteen minute sprint, but came to a screeching halt at 1037 words. 2200?!? You're kickin' my tush!


thanks! most of that came in before the sprint though. i'm off to do another 15 min and see what happens. if nothing, i'll call it a day. i just got distracted for an hour on KB. yikes.


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

4100!!! woohoo!  that hasn't happened in a while, I'm so psyched, in a worn out quiet kind of way.  think i'm going to sneak off to the hammock and read for a while..see y'all in the mess hall.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Whew, today was a struggle all day long, but with the help of my trusty WriteOrDie (and some aggressive goal setting therein) I managed to pump out 755 words in 16.5 minutes to finish the day on an uptick. Now I'd like to motivate myself to get a few more words written since everything from here on out is just frosting on top of the cake, so to speak.

Grand Total: 5,128

Book Stats: http://www.campnanowrimo.org/campers/yomatta/novels/cross-2/stats?

Good luck fellow campers! I'll be chilling by the campfire for the rest of the night


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm still a bit under the weather today, but I wrote 1110 words. So not bad...


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

LynnBlackmar said:


> I'm still a bit under the weather today, but I wrote 1110 words. So not bad...


ya that's rough; just gotta make sure you get some words in here and there so you don't fall too tragically far behind. i've found jumping around scenes when I encounter road blocks to be incredibly effective - but that's made a ton easier by using Scrivener (which not everyone uses).


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

I do use Scrivener, but I tend to confuse myself if I jump around too much.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

LynnBlackmar said:


> I do use Scrivener, but I tend to confuse myself if I jump around too much.


ah very nice, i *love* scrivener. I usually have my stories pretty mapped out (down to the scene level) so it makes it easier to jump around. Of course there's usually more revision time spent to make sure everything flows afterwards but I think the overall project still gets written faster because of it.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

yomatta said:


> ah very nice, i *love* scrivener. I usually have my stories pretty mapped out (down to the scene level) so it makes it easier to jump around. Of course there's usually more revision time spent to make sure everything flows afterwards but I think the overall project still gets written faster because of it.


I've got everything mapped out as well. I think I'm just really linear.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Only 800 words tonight, but by the end I was smokin' it. I was in the zone. Odd twist. I've put the sci-fi sequel off and gone for the...gulp...romance. I enjoyed the romantic plot thread in the sci-fi WIP, and a personal memory sparked a flurry. I wanna see if I can make a reader cry. Big push over the weekend to see if I can catch up. Toodles.


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

2718 today.  I hesitated to sign up for this, thinking I couldn't keep up.  This could prove to be good for me after all, unless, that is, I end up writing 50k words that need 50k words redone in editing.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Does not matter if they need editing.  That's for next month.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am checking into this late because I've been off the internet for a week, but I am still doing Camp Nanowrimo. And, um, I've written about 26,000 words so far this month.

I highly recommend having all access to the outside world removed from your life. It's great for productivity.


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

smreine said:


> I am checking into this late because I've been off the internet for a week, but I am still doing Camp Nanowrimo. And, um, I've written about 26,000 words so far this month.
> 
> I highly recommend having all access to the outside world removed from your life. It's great for productivity.


i'd love to be happy for you re your word count, but i'm just not feeling it 

i'm not sure i could ever be that productive. i'm glad someone can be though. good for you.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

2200 words today but that's not very impressive since it's the first I've written for NaNo. (in hardcore panic--er--editing mode for a novel I'm launching 8/11)

Finding it hard to juggle both...


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok people, gather round the campfire.  Everyone who wrote more than 1,000 take a seat on the log benches over there.  Everyone who wrote less than 1,000, come on you too.  Snuggle in on the log benches, cozy up. Even you- come on, mister 19 and those that wrote a grand total today of 0, let's go.  Everybody got a seat?  Good.

It is time for marshmallows.  Andre's *special* toasted marshmallows.  I am passing out syringes and sticks and big fat ready to toast marshmallows to each and every one of you.  

Now, you toast your marshmallow as you wish, still pale, golden brown or charred to a crisp.  Then you take your syringe and fill it with the flavored Schnapps of your choice.  American Schnapps comes in aniseed, apple, apricot, banana, blackberry, black cherry, black currant, butterscotch, cherry, cinnamon, coffee, lemon, mandarin orange, menthol, peach, peppermint, root beer, and sour apple.  Do not ask how I know this.  

Now, quickly, pop the whole thing in your mouth before the liquor melts the sugary marshmallow.  I'm planning to try each flavor (except the aniseed) and see which I like best.

Congratulate yourself on a great and productive day (or gear yourself up for the one you're going to have tomorrow). Remember, you can do it!  

And after we've all had a sufficient quantity of spiked marshmallows, we will sing badly and probably off key while forgetting most of the words.  It won't matter because the marshmallows have a way of evening that out.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Got 3K down yesterday!  

Now let's see how much I manage today.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Brow... row... *hic*  brow your wrote... gently down the word stream... *hic*

Pass me 'nother one of those smarshmallows.  This one was no good.  It didn't last at all. *hic*


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

AndreSanThomas said:


> Does not matter if they need editing. That's for next month.


Understood. "Down boy!"

*whips inner critic into submission*


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Marshmallow hangover. 

This is why I am still at 0.

TODAY, I swear, TODAY I'm going to hit it.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> Marshmallow hangover.
> 
> This is why I am still at 0.
> 
> TODAY, I swear, TODAY I'm going to hit it.


Thank you, you make me feel better. I'm behind, but plan on putting on a big push tonight and tomorrow. I'm at a total of 3,244 and should be at 6,200 (total) by the end of the day. That'll put me back on track. It's hard to get in the "zone" when I have so much going on. I usually have to wait until evening for a space of time without interruptions.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay, I finally have 1500 on the boards.

Now to catch up for the last three days.


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

well yesterday was catch up for the prior two days. tomorrow will be catch up for today and the marshmallows. Let's just say last night brought back really bad memories of Jagermeister when I was younger.  i hope that i don't just play catch up for the whole month.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Only a smidge over 1,400 words for me today. Hopefully I'll make up for it tomorrow.  The next scene I'm due to write brings in a character I've been looking forward to writing - so hopefully that will inspire me to be a little more prolific. Now I just need to try to make sure she doesn't take over the story!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm up to 3300 words today, so catching up. I hope to do another spurt tonight and get to 5K. Then I'll feel better.

I'm writing middle grade, so the goal word count is only 40K. I might write some padding to have room to cut, or I might write another short story if I finish short of the goal.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

Feeling much better. 1877 words today, for a total of 6029. Nearly caught up.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay, I'm joining in late, but I need this. I really need to finish Darklandia before I leave Portugal to go back to America in seven weeks. This is probably the kick in the butt I need.

So far I have written 0 words, but I've done huge amounts of plotting and world building the past few days. Hopefully that will ease me into the writing stage. See you all at tomorrow's campfire!

It seems it's too late to get into a cabin, but I'm going to update here instead. If I'm wrong about that please set me straight. Here's my camper profile.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

T.S., we're all sneaking out of our cabins at night so don't worry about it. We're posting here.

Besides a bunch of us got stuck with young teens in our official Camp Cabins. Bah.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

ugh, today has been a super struggle. I'm at 99 words and its my bedtime in less than an hour.... can I make it? - not if I'm on WC!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> T.S., we're all sneaking out of our cabins at night so don't worry about it. We're posting here.
> 
> Besides a bunch of us got stuck with young teens in our official Camp Cabins. Bah.


Haha! Thanks for the clarification. I didn't see anyone else posting their info, so I figured either it was too late or it didn't matter. I requested a few campers I could locate by name. We shall see if that turns out. Even so, I'll still be posting here. Thanks, Deanna!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

2K today. Still well behind, but it's not as unreachable as it felt yesterday.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

GOOOOOOOOOOOO Vrabinec!

I'm distracted by my KDP sales data. I killed my free promo of Stella & Dane at 5 p.m. as I was about to fall out of the top 20 overall free list, and I've had 20 paid sales in two hours. This makes me one happy camper!

Breaking my refresh button when I should be writing, but it's too fun! I've made enough money to buy a bottle of really nice tequila. Let's take off in the woods, campers, and celebrate!


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

2524 today.  At this rate, the camp director says I'll finish by 8/18.  This is not at all where I expected to be, especially since it's a story idea I've done zero prep in terms of research or outline.  It makes me suspect it must be really bad.  But then again, it'll be my bad, as the saying goes.


----------



## WizardofWestmarch (Jan 12, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> T.S., we're all sneaking out of our cabins at night so don't worry about it. We're posting here.
> 
> Besides a bunch of us got stuck with young teens in our official Camp Cabins. Bah.


I had this happen, you can actually dump your cabin and get reassigned, or I did on the first anyway. Ended up with a bunch of fellow early to mid 30s fantasy writers this time (aka what I asked for). So there may still be hope .


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

I decided to stay out of the cabins all together.  I'm sleeping in the teepee behind the flagpole just off the path to the pool.  Didn't want to get stuck with any kids.  Kids are fine and all, I used to be one, but it just doesn't seem appropriate for an erotica writer.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

AndreSanThomas said:


> it just doesn't seem appropriate for an erotica writer.


This one time... at writers' camp...


----------



## Genesis Blue (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm a latecomer . . . just arrived at camp last night and got my first 3,000 words written, then realized that I don't want to write in first person. Darn it! Redo! So now I'm doubly behind.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Around 800 words so far today & I'm breaking for a late lunch.

Amazon.com have finally managed to get the data from Createspace for my print version - 18 days after it went live... I've had a print copy from Amazon.co.uk sitting on my desk for nearly two weeks now!  Still, I'll look on the fact that it's finally got through as a good omen.  All that's left is for Kobo to realise that Smashwords shipped it to them ages ago & put it up on their site - then I'll be all set.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Genesis Blue said:


> I'm a latecomer . . . just arrived at camp last night and got my first 3,000 words written, then realized that I don't want to write in first person. Darn it! Redo! So now I'm doubly behind.


No, no! Don't redo. Just start from word 3001 in the way you want. You can redo next month! That's the beauty of Nano!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

AndreSanThomas said:


> No, no! Don't redo. Just start from word 3001 in the way you want. You can redo next month! That's the beauty of Nano!


^This! It is about typing 50,000 words in one month, doesn't make a difference what it is for or how you use it. You couldn't have gotten to this point without those 3000 words you typed. They are valuable! Kiss them on their little Times New Roman faces and keep going!


----------



## Genesis Blue (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, I should have read your responses earlier! I know that you're supposed to just write and go with it, no looking back, but I figured a change that big would be a pain later. It's ok, though, I'm almost back to where I was.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm trying something a little different, and that's editing as I go along, but not while I'm writing. So far, being sick set me back a bit, but I intend to still try it. So I want to write my limit in the morning, and in the afternoon edit the work from the day before. I will go over it again afterward, but I wanted to lighten the load a bit.

There's a couple reasons I chose to do this:
-help that overwhelmed feeling when I look at the complete manuscript afterward
-make the editing process shorter
-I have time to do it
-the last time I went through editing, I got tendonitis in my wrist from scrolling so much

I dunno how well it will work, but I thought it was worth a try. I've heard of a few other authors who've do the same thing (Alan Dean Foster is one).


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I always read a few scenes before I start writing again, to ensure my voice stays consistent. That is a benefit of writing fast, though, maintaining tone. When I leave a book for months and come back, I often "sound" different.

I should play a little catch up tonight. I'm actually much more sick today than the last three.

I blame Andre's erotica teepee.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> I blame Andre's erotica teepee.


Shhhhh.... now everyone is gonna wanna come in and we'll have to put an addition on the west wing.


----------



## Nel_Ashley (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,
joined in a little late with this as I haven't logged on for a few days and have only just seen the thread. I'm upto 9196 words so far writing the sequel to my first novel. Am finding it hard to get into as I've just split with my partner. A whole load of life stuff to sort out and he won't even speak to me, my protagonist is being tortured in Hell and I feel like I'm right there alongside him. If only I could get the plot straight in my head and not keep going back to change things or wondering whether or not my characters are doing the right thing I might actually get into the flow. I feel like giving up, but I know I'll regret it if I do. 

Could really do with some of those spiked marshmallows about now.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I finally hit the 10k mark after approx 3,000 words today.  I'm not sure exactly how many it was, as I updated yesterday's wordcount after midnight and it bundles them both into the same day.

I was hoping for a 5k day, but I'll settle for 3k given that I was running a temperature earlier!  (That's the trouble with camp, all those germs.  Who sneezed on my marshmallows?  Go on, own up!)


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Nel_Ashley said:


> Hi everyone,
> Am finding it hard to get into as I've just split with my partner. A whole load of life stuff to sort out and he won't even speak to me, my protagonist is being tortured in Hell and I feel like I'm right there alongside him. Could really do with some of those spiked marshmallows about now.


Nel, come on over to the erotica teepee. We've got the stuff for what ails you.

And some virtual hugs for you too. My last nasty awful breakup became the ebook of short stories Single Edged Blades.

Never date a writah.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

One of the great benefits of writing BDSM is that you can torment people that annoy you.  You can use a name similar to theirs and have bad things happen to them, you can use their characteristics and make them look like idiots.  You can even tie them up and flog them if you feel like it.  Something rather satisfying about that!

Passing around some more spiked marshmallows.  It must be evening somewhere, right?


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry Nel, I was juggling baby bedtime with making my last post & didn't see yours.

Sorry to hear about the break up, hope it all gets easier for you.  Plus, I think you're right & that it's a good idea to keep on with your novel.  Sometimes it's good to have something to focus on that isn't the source of your troubles.  

Good luck.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

made my goal today and put a little toward the 500 word deficit I had yesterday =/. I'm up to 8,115 so far which puts me slightly ahead of schedule.

Now it's time to sit by the campfire and listen to the crackle of the wood while I gaze up at the stars.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

yomatta said:


> Now it's time to sit by the campfire and listen to the crackle of the wood while I gaze up at the stars.


Ahem, those "stars" might be the effect of the magic marshmallows. Sorry.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's my tent if anyone wants to drop in. http://campnanowrimo.org/campers/lisagracebooks/. I'm at 5,016 right now. Hopefully, I'll get in some more writing tonight. Off to try some of those special marshmallows. Or are the marsh-mellows?


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

didn't write yesterday or today. gone both days. I keep saying i'm going to write before i go, but i can't make myself do it so far.  i think i'm just going to have to hit it hard on the days i don't have something planned. unfortunately we're redoing floors (dh doing most of it) and we have homeschooling stuff starting back up. I started to get really anxious today when i thought of all the stuff going on this month.  i need to veg out by the fire.


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

Wrote 1598 words today.  The slow down was bound to hit eventually.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Any night owls want to do a little ten minute sprint as we wait for the Mars rover to land?  I'm gonna go grab the lantern and some fingerless gloves so I don't get chilled in all this night air.

UPDATE:  Able to squeeze out 562 words during the sprint until I got interrupted BY HISTORY!  GO CURIOSITY!  YAY JPL NASA!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> Any night owls want to do a little ten minute sprint as we wait for the Mars rover to land? I'm gonna go grab the lantern and some fingerless gloves so I don't get chilled in all this night air.
> 
> UPDATE: Able to squeeze out 562 words during the sprint until I got interrupted BY HISTORY! GO CURIOSITY! YAY JPL NASA!


Off topic: I was busy watching the landing and putting up funny tweets like: NASA employment form: Must not be allergic to peanuts. 
NASA favorite travel song: Three hundred and fifty million miles...you can hear the whistle blow...three hundred fifty million miles...

Love Mohawk guy and the rest of the gang.


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

1500 words today. I thought about trying to make up the last two days, but it wasn't a 5000 word kinda day. I'm just happy that I wrote. I'll make it up. I did calculate how many words i'd have to write each day the rest of the month to make up what i've missed, but i know i'll miss more. i didn't even make that today. but i don't care. i'm writing a new story and that's all that counts.  

hope to see everyone at dinner. i'm starving. smores by the campfires tonight?


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

My story is going so much better than I thought. I keep getting miles away from my outline and then miraculously, get back on it again.

I'm at 6K, so behind, but it's going well.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Last two weeks of summer with my eight-year-old daughter at home? I don't even seriously start writing until 9pm. No way can I get into anything with interruptions every five minutes. 

Even so, I'm over 5k, so if I keep putting in a little over 2k every night, I'll finish in time. The other wonderful thing about Nano is it really keeps me focused on writing. If I don't get 50K in, I'll still be so much further ahead. I find my best writing happens when I could do dedicated chunks on a daily basis. The longer period of uninterrupted writing time, the better.


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

A productive day today.  Wrote 4027 words.  I'm happy - think I'll hang by the camp fire late tonight, and eat an extra smore.  I've earned it.


----------



## abbycake (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not in the cabin, but I am doing CampNaNo and could use some encouragement. I was in China for the first 4 days, then exhausted for the following day, and am now depressingly behind in my wordcount (@ 2k right now). But I have a good story in mind! My bar graph just looks so sad.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm still behind at 6,248. But I'm progressing forward.

I'll keep working on it.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

136 words today.  It's hot (no air conditioning), day job was an unpleasant mistress today.  Going to have 2 marshmallows (or so) and do better tomorrow.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm actually not stressing too hard about the 50K since my last middle grade novel wound up being 37K. I just want to power through it.

So I guess I should go write it.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

abbycake said:


> I'm not in the cabin, but I am doing CampNaNo and could use some encouragement. I was in China for the first 4 days, then exhausted for the following day, and am now depressingly behind in my wordcount (@ 2k right now). But I have a good story in mind! My bar graph just looks so sad.


In the words of the Beastie Boys: "Keep it going! Keep it going! Keep it going FULL STEAM!" You can do this! Rah! Rah! *waves pom poms* 2k is better than no-K!

Feel free to start up a writer sprint over here whenever you need a little peer pressure. I've been having the worst luck FOOORCING myself to sit down and type, but the moment I do, all sorts of crazy awesome stuff comes out. And during the writer sprints? I don't know if it is just because it is a race to the finish or what, but I go back and read what I wrote and it, dare I say, kinda frickin' brilliant. (I'm reading Quitter and one of the things it talks about is taking ownership of your art and to stop apologizing. So I'm not apologizing anymore! These words on my hard drive are some of the best I've written! *beat* I'm sorry.) But it seems my brain has to get out of the way of my fingers during a sprint and that seems to be working for me.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

I broke the 10k mark today. Slowly catching up after being sick. The hard thing about being sick is it not only gets you behind in writing, but everything else, too.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Ugh.  Only 60 so far today.  Got a lot going on at work so it makes it hard to get into steamy, sexy hardware store guy mode.  Maybe later tonight if I don't fall asleep first.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, clearly we need some pepping up.  Time for another camp song...

To the tune of Turkey in the Straw...

Oh, the horsey put his footy, put his footy on the ground
The horsey put his footy, put his footy on the ground
The horsey put his footy, put his footy on the ground
Ain’t that a heck of a song?

Second verse, same as the first, could get better but it’s gonna’ get worse, ‘cause…
The horsey put his footy, put his footy on the ground
The horsey put his footy, put his footy on the ground
The horsey put his footy, put his footy on the ground
Ain’t that a heck of a song?

Third verse, same as the first, could get better but it’s gonna’ get worse, ‘cause…
The horsey put his footy, put his footy on the ground
The horsey put his footy, put his footy on the ground
The horsey put his footy, put his footy on the ground
Ain’t that a heck of a song?

Fourth verse, same as the first, could get better but it’s gonna’ get worse, ‘cause…
The horsey put his footy, put his footy on the ground
The horsey put his footy, put his footy on the ground
The horsey put his footy, put his footy on the ground
Ain’t that a heck of a song?

(Thankfully, a horsey only has 4 footies!)

Yes, you can blame me if you've got this song stuck in your head for two days...


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

2104 today.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Up over 8K, but enjoying the crap out of where it's headed. Behind, though. Yeah, behind. Does that matter? Yes. Okay. here we go.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm still amazed that I managed to hit the daily minimum wordcount yesterday so I'm still on track. After just over 4 hours sleep on Mondaay night, I didn't think I'd be up to doing anything. Monday itself was too hectic, and I didn't have the time to write anything, so lost the contingency I'd built up.

However, writing when I _have_ got the time to write, even when I feel as if it's the last thing in the world I'm capable of doing, is what NaNoWriMo is about for me. Somehow it's still possible, even if it IS like wading through treacle/molasses sometimes! It's a great excercise in discipline and in recognising/overcoming resistance.

It's just a shame that (so far anyway) the battle against resistance has been just as hard each day. I remember that it does get easier - I just don't seem to have got there yet!

It's all about shutting up that little voice that tells you you're feeling: too ill, too tired, too stressed, too distracted, too... whatever.

Come on motivation - wake up and help me gaffer-tape resistance to its bunk.


----------



## Andykay (May 10, 2012)

Good stuff guys! Keep it up. Given how taxing 50k is, even being kind of close to on track is a pretty epic achievement.

I did Nano last year for the first time, and while I didn't complete (spontaneously decided to make a short film for Tropfest halfway through the month), I found the motivation really helped me power through. Made it about 20k words into a project in 12 days, which was faster than I'd ever have done it without.

Kind of wish I'd seen this earlier. I could have used the motivation myself. Oh well, back to Scrivener.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

No words yesterday. It's gonna take a superhuman effort to get me out of this ditch.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

8 days late, but better late than never. 

I'm a camper now! YAY!! Never thought I'd say that as the great outdoors and I do _not_ agree when it comes to overnight stays (managing a few days mid-afternoon is tough enough). But virtual camping where I write my mind out? I'm game!


----------



## MindAttic (Aug 14, 2011)

I've been plugging along and currently have 11,549, plus a scene where my MC writes a play about moon dwelling dragon riders and alien adult movies.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

2321 this morning.  Back on track!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Another 3515 today. I'm up to 44,267 total, and I've just remembered why I stopped doing NaNo.

Everyone's doing a great job, by the way!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

smreine said:


> Another 3515 today. I'm up to 44,267 total, and I've just remembered why I stopped doing NaNo.


...because the pace is too slow?  HOLYMOLEY that is FANTASTIC!!! 44,267?!?! WHAT?!?! S.M. Reine is on the NaNoWriWEEK plan! Lordie. You are my hero, lady!


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

I got 2028 on my Nano novel this morning, and wrote more on my short story this afternoon. Feeling pretty solid now.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> ...because the pace is too slow?  HOLYMOLEY that is FANTASTIC!!! 44,267?!?! WHAT?!?! S.M. Reine is on the NaNoWriWEEK plan! Lordie. You are my hero, lady!


If she wasn't brandishing a knife, I'd steal some of those words.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> If she wasn't brandishing a knife, I'd steal some of those words.


I'm really very cuddly, I swear. I save the knife for the people who forget to work on their NaNo novels.





KateDanley said:


> ...because the pace is too slow?  HOLYMOLEY that is FANTASTIC!!! 44,267?!?! WHAT?!?! S.M. Reine is on the NaNoWriWEEK plan! Lordie. You are my hero, lady!


Haha, thank you. It's not my record, though. In 2006, I wrote 50,000 words in three days (two 20k days and one 10k day). Consequently, my fingers fell off.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Zelah Meyer said:


> I've just spent two hours scrubbing toddler vomit out of the carpet & off many other things. Tonight's was spectacularly epic & managed to hit the back of the television as well.


The two pieces of equipment that I believe belong on every mother's baby present wish list are:

-- Shop Vac- A nice big one that runs about $99. Sucks up anything and everything, wet or dry. Also useful for removing toothbrushes and other objects from the bathroom sink drain and the heating ducts.

-- Plastic snow shovel- Great for scooping up toys, bits and pieces of things, etc. I have been known to scoop and dump straight into the bin and the plastic doesn't scratch my floors.

Hang in there!


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

a whopping 230 words today. I am stuck. I want to go in a new direction but haven't thought it out yet. i need some stuff in my head before writing a scene. I have to figure it out. we also finally got the stain down on the floor today. and we're still crammed in the bedroom watching olympics most days.  Not as bad as the vomit cleaning of course, but not really conducive to writing.  Tomorrow i'll work it out first and then hit it hard if the floor doesn't take all our time.


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

smreine said:


> I'm really very cuddly, I swear. I save the knife for the people who forget to work on their NaNo novels.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, thank you. It's not my record, though. In 2006, I wrote 50,000 words in three days (two 20k days and one 10k day). Consequently, my fingers fell off.


That's it, I'm done. Here I was, so smug, thought I was flying up the camp trail on a stallion, only to learn I'm actually putzing down the NaNoWriMo trail on a my a$$. My fingers conspire together to do me in long before 50,000 words in three days. I mean, really, are you human?


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

Zelah Meyer said:


> As for me, I've hit my daily minimum wordcount. It would have been more - but, for the second night this week, I've just spent two hours scrubbing toddler vomit out of the carpet & off many other things. Tonight's was spectacularly epic & managed to hit the back of the television as well. It's now midnight and he's wide awake. Still, on Monday night he did it at 2am, so that's an improvement anyway!


Uh oh, projectile vomiting! Sounds like either a trip to the ER, or a visit from an exorcist is in order.  So glad those days of child rearing are behind me. I feel your pain. Consequently, I should be putting up better daily numbers than I am. Hope your child is feeling better soon.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ugh.  It is quarter to seven California time.  I was reading this book on productivity and they recommended getting up early to work on projects so that you don't get distracted by all the fun that comes later in the day.  So I got up around the 5:30ish hour to be all productive, but I'm afraid the Muse didn't hear revelry and is still snoozing in her tent.  So, I'm two days behind and only managed 291 words during all this "productive" time.  And there is not enough coffee in the world to get me motivated.  FAIL!

Sleep in, kids.  Art won't be showing up until the bonfire tonight.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Quietly ducks in and out of several cabins where people are sleeping...


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

...and discovers I've covered the door handles with Vasoline...


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Eeeewww.  Wipes hands on pants.  Not my own pants of course, someone elses.

Sneaks over to flag pole, one by one clipping things all the way up and down the rope.    Leaves a long string of very decorative undies flapping in the breeze.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Doing well, but then I'm leaving next week on vacation. Hope to catch up afterward!


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

KateDanley said:


> Ugh. It is quarter to seven California time. I was reading this book on productivity and they recommended getting up early to work on projects so that you don't get distracted by all the fun that comes later in the day. So I got up around the 5:30ish hour to be all productive, but I'm afraid the Muse didn't hear revelry and is still snoozing in her tent. So, I'm two days behind and only managed 291 words during all this "productive" time. And there is not enough coffee in the world to get me motivated. FAIL!


Yeah, so far, trying to work early just results in me blankly staring at the screen for at least an hour before I realize I was supposed to be doing something there. Then I go watch tv until the coffee sinks in...


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

AndreSanThomas said:


> Eeeewww. Wipes hands on pants. Not my own pants of course, someone elses.
> 
> Sneaks over to flag pole, one by one clipping things all the way up and down the rope. Leaves a long string of very decorative undies flapping in the breeze.


Um, whose Batman Underoos are those?


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> Um, whose Batman Underoos are those?


Not mine. I'm a Superman fan...


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Zelah Meyer said:


> However, I'm starting to realise that the plot I have left to cover is not enough to cover another 35,000 words. I'm expecting to see this wind up as more like 30,000 words total by the time I finish.


Just wanted to let you know that I hit this wall with both NaNoWriMo books I wrote, but found through the editing process that I was able to add on the remaining 15,000 words. No really. SOMEHOW it always works out to 50,000. Somehow.

As a separate note: Since this has happened twice to me (and I can't imagine my current NaNoWriMo project breaking the 20,000 word mark and that's making me go, "Maybe I should write something else!") I have decided that it is just my inner saboteur wanting to distract me. Just wanted to let you know in case you've got a rogue inner saboteur trying to take you down, too...


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

I've hit that wall in every novel I've written, even ones I've plotted ahead of time. So I came up with some things to get through:
-add a new character
-make a seemingly bad character a good character (this has worked very well for me)
-add a subplot that represents the theme of the book, but is different in texture than the main plot (something more comedic, something darker, something strange, a misunderstanding, etc)
-add a subplot that features a minor character
-throw in somebody related to the MC having a meltdown (somewhat trendy, I've noticed)
-make the MC go on a vacation with the love interest or antagonist, from a weekend to a week (gets them moving, draws MCs closer, or causes problems for prot/ant)
-Argument between two main characters
-Someone runs away
-Shoot somebody
-Have an underling betray their leader


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

Closing in on 25k for the month. Wrote 3490 today. Because this is only my second novel, and my first (100k words) is yet to be published, I have little to compare it to. I started the first one in April after tabling another one when I reached 10,000 words. My NaNo story _feels_ like it will wind up around 75-85k. That means that if I were smreine, I'd be done about half way through August.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## Genesis Blue (Jun 27, 2012)

I caught up 3 days ago and have been consistently slightly over the goal each evening, hitting 16,500 tonight. Yay! Considering I've been doing a bit of client work, too, I'm well over my word count each day.
I feel for the toddler vomit cleaning, though. My baby is sick and teething and gave his cold to me and one of his brothers, too, so we've just been a lovely, unproductive lot these past few days. No vomit though, for which I'm eternally grateful!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm faltering badly. I think I'm going to ditch the WIP and start on a new one I'm more excited about. The old book can be a dream sequence I delete later.

That's the way the NaNo goes.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm faltering badly, too, but I don't think it has anything to do with the novel. I'm going to try and finish my short story first, and come back to the novel. Hopefully, I'll be done with the short story by the end of the weekend. I've been feeling guilty that I am not finished with it, when I should have been several weeks ago, plus RL stresses are getting to me. I think if I finish the short story I'll feel a lot less pressure.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm faltering too...  Did Camp National DO NOT Write a Novel put something in our canteens?  *eyes the mouth of the canteen suspiciously*  They're such jerks.

Last November I worked on two projects concurrently and it actually was a HUGE help.  I found my brain always wanted to be working on whichever I wasn't currently typing on, and I was able to bust through a bunch of writers block.  Which I think is on our activity schedule for today.  *reading the sign tacked to the tree*  There it is!  Right before Cliffhanger Rappelling.  We have Judo and then Breaking (Writers) Blocks.  See you guys on the other side!  *skips off to the mess hall for word pancakes - which taste a little flat*


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow! do not write is going around...I was feeling terrible about it. I'm sorry others are going through it, but somehow am glad i'm not the only one at the same time.  i only have 7k so far. i'm going to spend time working on it today, i hope.  I think that by mid next week I'll be able to put some concentrated time into it.  possibility of catching up by next weekend.  hang in there everyone.  perfect is the enemy of just get it on the d***n page.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I managed to squeeze out 800 words this morning, so maybe the bug is running its course.

Found out I was both *not* pregnant and *not* married in the last two days. Been a bit of a cold splash on my life.

We wondered why we never got our marriage papers in the mail, and the city clerk confirmed the officiant was not licensed and therefore our wedding two months ago is not valid.

The baby thing. Whole 'nother matter.

Sigh.

Write on, folks. I'm going to go to a movie with my (not)husband and try to hit it again when I come back.


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> Found out I was both *not* pregnant and *not* married in the last two days. Been a bit of a cold splash on my life.
> 
> We wondered why we never got our marriage papers in the mail, and the city clerk confirmed the officiant was not licensed and therefore our wedding two months ago is not valid.
> 
> The baby thing. Whole 'nother matter.


Wow! So you've had a two month test run? Is he a keeper? jk. I can't believe that happened. Y'all must be so mad. The priest who officiated our wedding apparently got defrocked for bilking little old ladies (so we heard, you know about rumors). DH tried to use that to get out of it.  However, in our church I believe marriage is the only sacrament where you perform it yourself, ie. we really marry each other, the sacrament comes through us not the officiant. So you can certainly look at it as you having performed the marriage since you exchanged vows and sorting out the legal stuff is just a nuisance.

sorry about the not yet baby. pray it'll happen soon for you. my baby turned 12 yesterday. unbelievable.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> We wondered why we never got our marriage papers in the mail, and the city clerk confirmed the officiant was not licensed and therefore our wedding two months ago is not valid.


Well that's annoying but you can have fun doing a civil ceremony. In our case it was a race to the finish line. My hubby's divorce papers came through 3 days before our wedding. They were supposed to have been ready much sooner but there were some unforseen delays. I didn't know if we were actually going to have a wedding, or just really have a "ceremony" and reception and then a legit wedding some other day.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

That's crazy about the wedding.  On the plus side, at least you have an excuse for a party when you re-do the legal stuff.

Commiserations on the baby front.  TTC sucks (well, apart from the fun part!)  We took a while & most of the couples I know who are trying also seem to be struggling.  Hope it happens soon for you.  x

On the Camp NaNo front, I think Kate might be on to something with her spiked canteen theory.  It's nearly 7:15pm here and I've so far successfully put of writing anything today.  I just seem to be having trouble getting myself to get started.  I'm still on track at the moment, but I need to build up at least a day's lead over the weekend - as I'll lose at least one writing day this coming week due to a family get-together.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Zelah Meyer said:


> Commiserations on the baby front. TTC sucks (well, apart from the fun part!) We took a while & most of the couples I know who are trying also seem to be struggling. Hope it happens soon for you. x


Well, at least now I don't have to worry about what you campers are sneaking into the canteens and the marshmallows!

Got over 1000 words today now AND a book deadline schedule that will probably help more than NaNo will for getting the book done, beta read, edited, designed, covered and into the world by the holiday season.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Wonders when someone is going to claim the pink leopard print undies off the flag pole.


----------



## MindAttic (Aug 14, 2011)

AndreSanThomas said:


> Wonders when someone is going to claim the pink leopard print undies off the flag pole.


I'll claim them, but they're not mine. I just want to make an effigy of the procrastination beast and effigies aren't fun to burn unless they're dressed. I already have a shirt and pants. I just need underwear, socks and a pair of boots.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I've hit my minimum word count for the day & decided to call it a night.  Here's hoping that it's not as difficult to get back into things tomorrow!  I'm nearing the dramatic high point of the story, so it's starting to flow a bit more easily now - once I start writing that is!


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

Nothing today - I hate that.  Helped a relative move and then wound up sick, but no projectile vomiting, thank God.  Holding at over 26k words and will jump back on it tomorrow, I hope.

On the up side, I didn't find out my nuptials weren't legal.  That would make for genuine shocker after 26 years.


----------



## MindAttic (Aug 14, 2011)

I decided to read a novel instead of starting on tonight's writing. At least I only took thirty minutes instead of a few hours. Now I can actually get started with some hours left in the day.


----------



## Genesis Blue (Jun 27, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> Found out I was both *not* pregnant and *not* married in the last two days. Been a bit of a cold splash on my life.


Yikes, that's a great way to stir things up and get you away from writing! On the plus side, if you've only been TTC for 2 months, you still have lots of time before it's an issue. Still sucks though. And for the marriage, now you get TWO anniversaries! Good luck!

On the writing front, I went over 20,000 words today, writing almost 4k in two hours once the kids were in bed. Just goes to show how productive I can be without distractions!


----------



## abbycake (Jul 22, 2012)

I had to pop in here and say that I had TWO 5k days this weekend!! 

I was really behind and resolved to get to 16k by Sunday.... and I did!! I am still behind, but significantly less so. I'm closing in, people!!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Yay, Abby!

(Now, who's going to go shortsheet her bed?)


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Two 5k days is very impressive!

I was hoping for something like that, but I failed dismally!  On the bright side, I did re-build the day's contingency that I needed to.   

I'm now sitting on a total of 21,458 - which I'm pretty happy with.  Still operating in sleep-deprived mode (small, ASD child screaming for an hour around 3am every night due to night terrors), so, under the circumstances, I think I'm doing quite well!  I'm determined to hit the 50k this time as I've decided that I want to buy Scrivener if I can get the 50% off coupon, which means winning.  It's a really good incentive (well, that and the jumper dress from M&S...) to stay disciplined and stay on top of my wordcount.

Now, I just need to eat a boatload of dark chocolate because it's my only remaining source of caffeine.  Who's up for some Green & Blacks?


----------



## abbycake (Jul 22, 2012)

I bought Scrivener with the discount when I won in November, and it's the only Word Processor I use now.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

3783 this morning.  I'm still a little behind but catching up.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

I'm drowning. Barely 13k to date and the month is almost half over. Did any of the "cool" campers bring amphetamines? We should pop a few. It'll be just like cramming for a test in college.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

So, summer camp is all about discovery, right?  So, this is what I'm discovering out here in the literary woods.

I have no idea how I ended up over there, but somehow I was on Etsy.  And found a gal who does cover designs.  And decided "What the heck!  Why not get the cover designed for my Camp project!"  

The cover is done and it is SO COOL.  But something else it did was give me something concrete to use as a touchstone.  I realized that usually when I'm working on a project, I have a bulletin board up where I tack pictures and inspirational images of characters.  I forgot to do that before I started and, boy, I need to do that...  Just having this new image is really giving me something to work from.

The other thing I discovered this weekend is that my writing is so much better when I'm not looking at the screen or keyboard.  If I stare out into the middle of the room or close my eyes as I type, my prose is looser and richer.  Anyone else use this method?  It is kind of bizarre... and yet cool...


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> If I stare out into the middle of the room or close my eyes as I type, my prose is looser and richer. Anyone else use this method? It is kind of bizarre... and yet cool...


Vrabinec--I think you found your cool camper.

We'll have what SHE'S having.

8K but not too worried. Dear (not)Husband is going to New Mexico most of this week. I will write like crazy while he's gone.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> I have no idea how I ended up over there, but somehow I was on Etsy. And found a gal who does cover designs. And decided "What the heck! Why not get the cover designed for my Camp project!"


Ooh, share!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

vrabinec, I picked up some... M&Ms... for you from the general store... I decided they would keep better in this Ziplock bag... instead of in their unopened wrapper...


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Queen of Dreams, ooh la la. What's it about?


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I like the cover. 

I keep meaning to pick a stock image to use as a story prompt.  Finding stock to suit an existing story is a nightmare. I'm curious to see whether it's easier to do it the other way around!

I only managed 891 words today & probably won't get anything written tomorrow as I'm on toddler duty all day/night.  I'm only two or three hundred words shy of where I need to be by the end of tomorrow night to be on target though, so I should be able to play catch-up on Wednesday.  I'd like to try to make a bit of a sprint towards the finish of this story if I can, so that I can spend a day brainstorming the next one I'm going to write to make up the 50k.  However, at this rate I might have to just dive straight in and hope for the best!

If I hit my targets for NaNoWriMo and afterwards, then I should hopefully have another three stories in the Dimension Jumpers series written in first draft by the end of September.  At my current rate of editing, they might see publication next September!  

Yep, hopefully I can improve on that a bit...


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

So I suddenly got all ridiculous and embarrassed like a five year old, so I took down the cover, but it's just a fantasy book.  Nothing fancy.  I mean, the cover is fancy, but the inside is just a bunch of words strung together.  Whatevs.  And in other news, I'm ridiculous.  And also I need to go string some more words together tonight.  WILL IT NEVER END!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> So I suddenly got all ridiculous and embarrassed like a five year old, so I took down the cover, but it's just a fantasy book. Nothing fancy. I mean, the cover is fancy, but the inside is just a bunch of words strung together. Whatevs. And in other news, I'm ridiculous. And also I need to go string some more words together tonight. WILL IT NEVER END!


You say this like The Woodsman isn't a fantastic, beautifully-written book.  "just a fantasy," pshaw.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Zelah Meyer said:


> I keep meaning to pick a stock image to use as a story prompt. Finding stock to suit an existing story is a nightmare. I'm curious to see whether it's easier to do it the other way around!


Actually, I rewrote the ending of Stella and Dane to match the cover art. She wasn't wearing a wedding dress in the original draft. People are gaga over the ending, they love reading it and closing the book and seeing the image all over again. (Yes, I sell as many paper copies as digital--it has to do with how I market.)


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Andre' goes skulking about again, needle and thread in tow.  

Success.  Sleeping bag is short sheeted by sewing it up half way down.  Bwahahahahaha


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

You didn't forget the itching powder now, did you?

One day I'll tell you all about the *real life* revenge on a NaNoer who was macking on an underage girl...we got him good. Real good.

Fear me.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> Actually, I rewrote the ending of Stella and Dane to match the cover art.


Interesting. You know, if someone's short on cash for covers, it may not be a bad strategy to taylor the appearance of one of the characters/settings to match some stock art that's affordable. That way, the author doesn't have to search. Just find some stock art you like, nudge the description, and voila, instant art that matches the book.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> You didn't forget the itching powder now, did you?
> 
> One day I'll tell you all about the *real life* revenge on a NaNoer who was macking on an underage girl...we got him good. Real good.
> 
> Fear me.


Duly noted.

Hey, aren't you getting short of undies? There are still several pretty impressive pairs flapping in the breeze...


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

No, Andre, those are mine. And I'd appreciate it if you didn't tell the guys I like crotchless silky lace.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Vrabinec--we must shop at the same places!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

No words again last night. I sat there, jealous, listening to the patter of the other campers typing away. I think I might need to meet with Raven Z. Quack, the "special needs" camp counselor. I hear she can do wonders with her defibrillator.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

This month has gotten worse and worse. I ended up in the emergency clinic most of the day yesterday with a terrible stomach bug and dehydration. Still haven't eating anything today, though I'm feeling a bit better now that I took the drug they gave me. Going to try for some toast later and see how that goes.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I didn't write words last night but I stayed up until 1 a.m. doing an outline for the trilogy's story arc, and then did a Beat Sheet for the current book. (Not)Husband is out of town tonight so I am going to WRITE LIKE THE WIND.

My cabin is seriously booby trapped, so don't even think about disturbing me. Hugh Howey sent me a legion of zombies for protection and to ensure they come after you, campers who approach my door get splattered with pig brains.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Andre' rubs hands together gleefully.  A large box has arrived from Acme.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Good thing I invited Roadrunner over.

Andre, prepare to be hit by an anvil.


----------



## Ailish (Jul 5, 2012)

Only 10,587 words here yet... I blame the pomegranate liqueur! 

I'm going to bribe myself: if I write over 1,000 words of my Nano project tonight, I get to write this fanfic piece I've been dying to start on. 

(No Twilight, by the way, but Good Christian Belles - best series I've seen in a long time and I can't believe they didn't renew it. Now the story isn't even finished, there are all these exciting developments in the last episode, and I will never see what they had in mind for the characters... so I'll just do it myself.) 

(And I know there is a book, but I'm out of cash so won't be able to order for a month or longer... and I can't wait that long!)


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ugh.  I donwannawrite today.  It's too hot outside.  It is too cold inside.  Ugh.  *thrashing on the cabin floor like a five year old who doesn't like celery*  *or perhaps thrashing in her windowless cubicle like a 30-something year old who doesn't want to be at her day job*


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

As someone who helps women who have trouble conceiving, the pregnant-from-one-night plotline makes me batsh*t. I don't buy it, pretty much ever. Feels like a forced plot point even though, clearly, it can happen.

Is it historical at least? I doubly hate it in contemporary.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> As someone who helps women who have trouble conceiving, the pregnant-from-one-night plotline makes me batsh*t. I don't buy it, pretty much ever. Feels like a forced plot point even though, clearly, it can happen.


Fertility and women's health is one of my hobbies (I know, right?), and most people don't realize that even when the woman is currently fertile, even when the stars align and sex is timed JUST RIGHT and everything is fine and healthy and the soldiers make it to the base... there is _still _only a 20% chance of conception from any given individual act of intercourse. Drives me nuts on TV shows (like Fringe--argh!) when two professional adults can't seem to have sex without it turning into a dramatic thing with babies. I mean, come on. Really?

Of course, tell that to my friend who got pregnant on a random one night stand, which also happened to be the very first time she had sex, ever. 

But not to single you out, Zelah! The sci-fi/fantasy pregnancy trope is a mighty staple in genre fiction.



Zelah Meyer said:


> Edited to add: I'm leaning towards not having her get pregnant, because it would put too much time pressure on them when they already have a boat load of stuff deal with. I just don't want to disappoint romance readers, so thought I'd ask for opinions!


I don't think romance readers would be disappointed. They're hoping for an HEA, which doesn't necessarily include Attack of the Babies.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks.  

I don't usually read romances with sex in them.  I'm mostly a sweet romance reader, so I'm not as familiar with the reader expectations of romances that contain sex, even when it's fade to black.


----------



## Genesis Blue (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd lean toward no pregnancy. It complicates the story and in my opinion, tends to take away from the romance. That may be just because I have terrible pregnancies and already know how unromantic babies are though.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Genesis Blue said:


> I'd lean toward no pregnancy. It complicates the story and in my opinion, tends to take away from the romance. That may be just because I have terrible pregnancies and already know how unromantic babies are though.


I hear you there. *fistbump*


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Since I have already decided that I am too shattered to write today after nearly two weeks of sleep-deprivation, I know that too!  In fact, that's probably the only reason I couldn't figure it out straight away - brain not fully operational!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, I approve of any plot point that has a logical basis grounded in the rules of the world building.

Obviously I read and write romance, both sweet and steamy (though not erotica steamy). My books are all about babies in one way or another since I tend to work in my area of expertise. That said, a baby is a bit of a consequence, and many readers will recognize the not-so-fantasy elements of it.

But if the baby itself had a magical element, then that could be fun. Especially if it involved sleeping through the night and one diaper per day.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone up for an afternoon sprint?  Go grab a cuppa, fire up ye olde manuscript, and set your watch for ten minutes!  Report back with the results!


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

My kids are 8 and 6.  I'm STILL waiting for both of them to sleep through the night for an entire week.  And by that, I include a 5-6am wake up as a good night.  Sigh.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Starting 10-minute sprint...NOW!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> Starting 10-minute sprint...NOW!


*finishes tying up shoes and jumps up* I'm right behind you!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

291 words!  Not bad for ten minutes.  I might just go another ten.  My fingers were just starting to get warmed up.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I got 310 words on my first ten minutes so I did another ten minutes. Got 360 words on that one.

So now I'm up to 10,474 words on my WIP. Whoop! Progress! Way behind for the month, but my real deadline is Sept. 8 and 40K, so I'm doing all right.

The book is really rolling now that I finally have an outline. And I have the model for the cover shoot booked for Aug. 25. Once I have a cover, I'll be super motivated! I'm hoping to send the draft to beta readers on Sept. 15. Must write like the wind!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, the little one crashed out on the sofa at lunchtime & once I'd moved him to bed and waited for them to stop mowing the grass outside the flat, I managed to grab another hour.  I couldn't write on four hours sleep when I was already tired, but five hours was do-able.  

I managed to finish my current story with around 2,400 words - taking the total so far to 26,709.  Tomorrow, I start the next one (sleep permitting!)

So yay!  I'm back on schedule.


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

My heart goes out to you, Zelah.  But you're obviously a motivated writer, and motivated writers find ways to overcome obstacles and write.  I guess we each have our crosses to bear.  When I read your posts, it makes me glad my kids are raised.  

Since I've had fewer of the usual obstacles holding back this month, I've managed to keep ahead of the game.  I sit at just under 42k words.  I know at least ten of them are quite compelling.


----------



## Genesis Blue (Jun 27, 2012)

Zelah Meyer said:


> Well, the little one crashed out on the sofa at lunchtime & once I'd moved him to bed and waited for them to stop mowing the grass outside the flat, I managed to grab another hour. I couldn't write on four hours sleep when I was already tired, but five hours was do-able.


Thumbs up for napping kids! Is he still sick? I've got 5 and 6 y/o's with colds, plus a teething 6 month old so no one is napping around here. Still, I hit 26,859 words last night, yeah!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

jlmarten said:


> My heart goes out to you, Zelah. But you're obviously a motivated writer, and motivated writers find ways to overcome obstacles and write. I guess we each have our crosses to bear. When I read your posts, it makes me glad my kids are raised.
> 
> Since I've had fewer of the usual obstacles holding back this month, I've managed to keep ahead of the game. I sit at just under 42k words. I know at least ten of them are quite compelling.


Thanks. 

It's certainly been a useful reminder to me that I could still be doing something constructive, even on the days where I think I couldn't! Sure, some days I am literally too tired to write, and I couldn't edit in the state I've been writing in most days! However, There's always something I could be doing, even if it's browsing stock art. I just need to use my time better.

I'm sure you have a lot more then ten good words in that 42k! Well done you!



Genesis Blue said:


> Thumbs up for napping kids! Is he still sick? I've got 5 and 6 y/o's with colds, plus a teething 6 month old so no one is napping around here. Still, I hit 26,859 words last night, yeah!


He's still snotty nosed, but he doesn't seem ill apart from that. It's the night terrors that mess up our sleep. He had one at 2:30am last night, then made noises at several other points in the night, but thankfully didn't go into another full-blown terror! We're starting to adapt to the fact that he gets them - but it can be a bit draining.

I can only imagine dealing with three kids who are all under the weather! Your word count is very impressive under those conditions. 

I won't get the chance to write until hubby gets home, as the little one is full of mischief today. Every time I turn around he's up to something else!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Zelah Meyer said:


> He's still snotty nosed, but he doesn't seem ill apart from that. It's the night terrors that mess up our sleep. He had one at 2:30am last night, then made noises at several other points in the night, but thankfully didn't go into another full-blown terror! We're starting to adapt to the fact that he gets them - but it can be a bit draining.


So, I have no idea if there is any medical basis for this and I might just be nuts, but I slept walked and had night terrors since I was a wee little one (like, age three or four). Again, I don't know if this works for anyone else, but about five years ago I realized that my night terrors were induced by salt. I cut wwaaaay back on salt at dinner and then cut out all salt before bed (sometimes I'd like to have pretzels or popcorn when I watched a movie) and the terrors stopped. The terrors seemed to be induced by food that elevated my blood pressure (which caused my body to think it was awake when my brain was trying to sleep). Just a thought... again, I might be a anomaly, but it helped me.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, bad day over here in Texasville. My 10-year-old has epilepsy and her meds stopped working about two months ago. Seizure started on top of a playscape the last week of school. She got down safely. Then another one in the pool during swim lessons. Again, managed to get out.

Then this morning. We have a new drug for her, but it takes 12 weeks to ramp up to a full dose. We have to deal with this for three more months.

Not writing today. Just not gonna happen.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Ick.  

I'm glad she was safe given when and where those seizures occured!

Hope the new medication works well for her.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I caught up!  I caught up!  I've been running behind all month and I finally caught up!  WOOOOO!!!  *jumps off the dock into the lake*


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Shakes head.  Too bad you had your wallet and cell phone in your pocket when you did that.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Aw MAAAAAN.  Guess I should have left my laptop on the shore, too....


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Well done Kate!  

I, however, didn't manage to write anything this weekend.  I forsee a lot of catch-up days for me towards the end of August!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm up to 13K. I'm not going to make 50K, but then, my book isn't going to be 50K anyway.
Spent too much time skinny dipping. Alas.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

<< spent too much time posting the skinny dipping pictures on youtube...


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I crossed the 50K mark early this morning. I'm guessing this book will end up being about 65K words when I'm done. Nanowrimo works like nothing else to get my fingers flying across the keyboard!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Well done Cege!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Broke 20K this weekend, but there's no way I'll hit 50. Crap. I prolly won't even hit 30K. Too many distractions, chicks skinny dipping and stuff. Still, it's more words than I had before, right?


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

cegesmith said:


> I crossed the 50K mark early this morning. I'm guessing this book will end up being about 65K words when I'm done. Nanowrimo works like nothing else to get my fingers flying across the keyboard!


WAAAAAHOOOOO!!!!! *DING DING DING* WE HAVE A WINNAH!!!! Congrats! That is AWESOME! WOOOO!!!


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Zelah and Kate!  

I'm still chugging along and will be cheering on everyone else. I'm the only one in my cabin who has written anything- I think they all missed the bus to camp this year.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Guess what I got in the mail today?


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

!!!

Too cool!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

That is really cool.  I want one!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I picked them up over at the Camp Store - https://store.lettersandlight.org/merchandise. You know... to... um... support the Office of Letters and Light... and not just because everything inside is frickin' rad and I'm a sucker for packaging.


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

I want one! Especially since I hit 50,145 words earlier today! That means I wrote 46,400 words in 20 days, nothing for some of you, I know, but a personal best for me. If only the editing process were to go this fast. Best of luck to those of you still stuck in your cabin. I'm heading out to the lake for some sailing. The best thing about it is that I have the rest of the month to pull some really nasty fun pranks.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

jlmarten said:


> I want one! Especially since I hit 50,145 words earlier today! That means I wrote 46,400 words in 20 days, nothing for some of you, I know, but a personal best for me. If only the editing process were to go this fast. Best of luck to those of you still stuck in your cabin. I'm heading out to the lake for some sailing. The best thing about it is that I have the rest of the month to pull some really nasty fun pranks.


Well done to you too! 

Goodness, all these people finishing already and, after a steady start, I'm dropping further and further behind. I really need to knuckle down and write this evening when hubby gets home & can watch the little one!


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Woo Hoo to our finishers!  Come on everybody else, keep going!  I'll be back later with more camp songs.


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

I left camp almost 2 weeks ago.  I thought I could do it, but this month was too much for me.  I got a start, so that's good. Hopefully next month will be different.  Good luck to all of you.  

I'll take whatever punishment is dished out to camp losers, too.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Only 200 words last night. I'm thinking of doing the "Shining" thing and just writing "All work and no fun make Fred a dull boy" over and over until I hit 50K, just to say I won.


----------



## abbycake (Jul 22, 2012)

I am just below 30k  I started late because of my trip to China and work has been exhausting this week. Maybe I can crank out 20k this week (but maybe not)


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm still sub 30k as well.  I was doing really well for the first half of the month & writing my quota despite sleep deprivation.  However, this last week it's caught up with me & I've had chest pains and vertigo - joy!  So, I haven't got anything (much) written and am now facing 2,369 words a day if I want to still make it.  I had 5 1/2 hours sleep last night.  How do you rate my chances?  

I've pulled three 5k days in a week before for NaNoWriMo, so I know it's possible.  I just don't know if I can do it this time around.  That kind of output was before I had my son to contend with!

I intend to do my best though.  If I really get inspired/disciplined then I can do it.  If life gets in the way, then so be it.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I think I just have to give in until the kids are back in school. Too much shopping and angsty boredom to manage.

Thankfully I will have a full five days before the end of the month--I can probably pull off 4K a day each day. Won't make 50K, but I will get the book mostly done.


----------



## Genesis Blue (Jun 27, 2012)

Just over 40k here. I'm aiming to push for a couple of 5k days since I need to finish this project up and get back to the one that I left behind to get to camp . . . I have people clamoring for it! Starting to think that telling people I have a book on the way was a bad idea.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Around 2,400 words today after around 2,700 yesterday.  I still need to write at least 2,300 a day, every day for the rest of the month if I'm to hit the 50k.  I'm about 5,000 words behind where I ought to be at this stage.

Still, I'm determined to give it my best.  If I don't hit the 50k, then I'll still have a lot of words to show for it (33,880 so far.)  I really want to hit the 50k though, as I want Scrivener (at the winners' discount coupon price) and I really want the sweater dress from M&S that I've earmarked as my bribe to myself to do this.  

More importantly though, I want to prove to myself just how much I want to make a go of writing as a career.  It would be easy to look at the sleep deprivation, the exhaustion, the chest pains, the vertigo, the barely remembering what day it is this month & give myself a free pass.  It's going to take discipline to make it as a writer, and I can't just be disciplined when times are easy.  I could work harder than I do in the free time that I have, and I need to start doing it.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Zelah Meyer said:


> Around 2,400 words today after around 2,700 yesterday. I still need to write at least 2,300 a day, every day for the rest of the month if I'm to hit the 50k. I'm about 5,000 words behind where I ought to be at this stage.
> 
> Still, I'm determined to give it my best. If I don't hit the 50k, then I'll still have a lot of words to show for it (33,880 so far.) I really want to hit the 50k though, as I want Scrivener (at the winners' discount coupon price) and I really want the sweater dress from M&S that I've earmarked as my bribe to myself to do this.
> 
> More importantly though, I want to prove to myself just how much I want to make a go of writing as a career. It would be easy to look at the sleep deprivation, the exhaustion, the chest pains, the vertigo, the barely remembering what day it is this month & give myself a free pass. It's going to take discipline to make it as a writer, and I can't just be disciplined when times are easy. I could work harder than I do in the free time that I have, and I need to start doing it.


You're doing really, really well. Seriously. A book will be written as well in 500 words a day as 2500--it just takes a little longer. If you're having health problems, don't sacrifice yourself to get more work done. It's okay to focus on you and your children.

50k words is a lot in a month. Do what you can do and don't punish yourself for it.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks.  

Don't worry, my top two priorities at the moment are my son, and sleep!  I don't lose out on sleep in order to write, because I've had so little of it as it is this month (hot weather seems to aggravate my son's night terrors & I take forever to get back to sleep if I'm woken up for more than five minutes.)  There were six days where I felt really rough, and I think I only wrote 800 words or so the whole time - which is why I'm so behind now!

My very kind husband took on a few extra baby-watching shifts so I could catch up on the sleep deficit.  I actually got around 8 hours sleep last night, which is the most I've had all month!  (Oh, the sad things that excite you when you're a parent...)


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Zelah Meyer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Don't worry, my top two priorities at the moment are my son, and sleep! I don't lose out on sleep in order to write, because I've had so little of it as it is this month (hot weather seems to aggravate my son's night terrors & I take forever to get back to sleep if I'm woken up for more than five minutes.) There were six days where I felt really rough, and I think I only wrote 800 words or so the whole time - which is why I'm so behind now!
> 
> My very kind husband took on a few extra baby-watching shifts so I could catch up on the sleep deficit. I actually got around 8 hours sleep last night, which is the most I've had all month! (Oh, the sad things that excite you when you're a parent...)


My son's doing the teething/night terrors/stuffy nose thing, too. The terrors really seem to get so much worse when it's hot.  But I think it's a phase all little kids go through--I don't think they're being hurt by it (although it's the most horrible thing ever while it's happening).

Stuffy noses are the second worst for me. Then he can't nurse, and he wakes up crying every fifteen minutes... awful. I'm right there with you on zero sleep for the month. Well, except for yesterday. Husband took the Helpful Toddler out for the morning, and I slept until one in the afternoon. Ahhhh.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear that your son gets them too.  They really aren't nice.  

Hope the teething passes soon, that's not the greatest thing either.  Nor are all the upset stomachs that go with the urge they have to chew on everything as a result!

I managed 2,391 today - so I failed at hitting the four or five thousand target I was hoping for.  Oh well, maybe tomorrow!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

5k over the weekend. Halfway there. I only need to average about 2500 per day to make it. Err, not gonna happen. I'll try, but it doesn't look like I'll be going to the big winner's celebration at the end. No door prizes for me. No gold ribbon. No kiss from the Nano Queen. No cash prize.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Maybe you can get a kiss from the NaNo Drag Queen instead. I have lots of friends who would volunteer. 

Hoping to get ZOOMING today. We did the photo shoot for the book cover Saturday as well as shot video for teaser for the whole series. I should be motivated!!!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Our poor dying thread.

I only need 11,000 words a day to finish on time!

Ha.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've got about 6,000 words to write before Friday.  ACK!  I was starting to lose steam here at the end, so I'm busting out a short story I have to have finished by September and calling it an "appendix".  Hopefully, it won't be the smelly kind that needs to be removed.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I did it!

OK, so it's been a nightmare this last week playing catch up, but I managed it.  I was lazy today and only wrote as much as I had to in order to tip over the 50k mark (warning to others, it's stricter than MS Word wordcount).  However, I now have two completed novellas & a few thousand words of another.

Good luck to anyone else doing a dash for the finish line today.  Congrats to all who have made it already.

If you haven't made it, well, you've still got a lot more words than you started with.  

I don't think I'm going to be able to do November.  I have too much work to do pushing stuff I've alread completed through edits and out for publication before the holiday season starts.  I imagine I'll still have stuff that has to wait until next year before it can go live.

Now. There's some lunch and an attempt at an afternoon nap with my name on them!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

It's the final day!  Bonfire at the fire pit tonight!  Ring the triangle over by the mess hall when you make your word count!  Carve notches in the talking stick for all the THOUSANDS of words you wrote these past 31 days, even if you didn't make it to the 50k mark.  Make one final trip across the lake to steal people's... wait... where's all my underwear?  *looking in freezer*  ANDRE!!!!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

LOL.

Doing a big push today to get to 20K, which will be the halfway point for my middle grade book. If I can achieve that, I'll be happy. Well, that and GETTING MY STUFF BACK FROM ANDRE!!!

But no worries, fellow campers. When I saw he was on his way to the loo, I ran ahead and put seran wrap over all the toilets then unscrewed the light bulbs.

Heh heh.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Twirls some very entertaining panties on her finger....


OK folks.  Last day.  You've got until midnight your time.  Push it out, push it out, waaaay out!  Get those words down, get those words down, go, go, go!


----------



## Genesis Blue (Jun 27, 2012)

I finished last night and spent the evening celebrating by removing the "e" key on other campers' laptops. Heh.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Genesis Blue said:


> I finished last night and spent the evening celebrating by removing the "e" key on other campers' laptops. Heh.


Yeah, just wait till you open your suitcase, honey.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Genesis Blue said:


> I finished last night and spent the evening celebrating by removing the "e" key on other campers' laptops. Heh.


G n sis! Giv m back my " " k y! *chas s around th cabins*


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

WINNER!  WINNER!  CHICKEN DINNER!  I just submitted my 50,000 words and am verified!  WOOOO!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats!!

Wait, we have to verify? I almost forgot!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

smreine said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Wait, we have to verify? I almost forgot!


We do! Go verify! They give you presents!


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't forget to verify and have some more of those spiked marshmallows!  Come on West Coasters, you've still got nearly 3 hours!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

So as I sit here nibbling on Andre's spiked marshmallows, watching the moon rise over the lake, I'm feeling a little philosophical.  Like... I dunno... like maybe we can talk about some deep stuff like... what you learned at Camp and what worked for you and what didn't and what you would do differently and junk.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

More lanyards next year, I think.

Also, spreadsheets always helps me work faster.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

I found this very hard to do during August.  I thought it would be easier than November because there's no Thanksgiving and all that getting in the way, (I've also got 2 family birthdays that month) but I was really beaten down by the heat and a number of other distractions (damn day job).  

A big YAY US! to everyone though.  Whether you finished or not, you're on your way to your next great piece.  That's a very, very good thing.  And the big Nanowrimo is coming in November.  You can give it another shot then so if you need to plan and all that, start now!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

This was my first time REALLY working from an outline, which worked in some ways and didn't work in others.  The toughest part was typing without editing.  I'd realize that the direction I was going wasn't working, so I'd shoot off in a different direction, but didn't want to cut out what I'd written because I needed to make my word counts... and I found myself more than once going, "I can't remember what I decided is supposed to happen next and this outline is old.  ARGH!"  What DID help was that I started a short story in the last week.  It was astonishing how many times while I was hacking away at one WIP, my brain could problem solve the other WIP.  So note to self in November: embrace the ADD and plan for a novel and a short.  And keep the outline up-to-date.  And eat more spiked marshmallows.  But isn't that a lesson for everyday?


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

KateDanley said:


> And eat more spiked marshmallows. But isn't that a lesson for everyday?


^^ 'Nuff said.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> I'd shoot off in a different direction, but didn't want to cut out what I'd written because I needed to make my word counts... and I found myself more than once going, "I can't remember what I decided is supposed to happen next and this outline is old. ARGH!"


When I used to write in Word I'd leave myself notes in red to remember these things, or italicize the sections to cut.

Now that I use Scrivener, I just put a document note on the right hand side in the Inspector so I know what to edit later.


----------



## Genesis Blue (Jun 27, 2012)

I learned that I muck up a LOT when writing without stopping to go back at all. I don't think it's for me . . . it was an interesting go and I'm glad I got most of my book written, but I'm not sure I want to do that again, the editing is going to be epic.


----------

